# Hood latch won't open. Help!



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

My hood latch won't open, I was working under it earlier and I went to the parts store to get a new air filter and now it open. I don't hear the click when I pull the leaver but there is still some pressure so I don't think the cable is broken. Might have disconnected it when changing the fuel filter.

Any tips to get it open again?


----------



## erix (Mar 6, 2014)

On hot days mine does that sometimes. Once it opened by itself after driving around for a bit. First pull the lever then drive. You could also try to wiggle a cloth or something under the hood and pull it up with that.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

erix said:


> On hot days mine does that sometimes. Once it opened by itself after driving around for a bit. First pull the lever then drive. You could also try to wiggle a cloth or something under the hood and pull it up with that.


I got it, had a friend pull on the hood while I pulled the latch. One of the rubber stoppers in the corner fell off so it closed a little to tight, got a replacement rubber stop at the hardware store and epoxied it in. Thanks though.


----------

